# rage 2 blade



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

am i the only one having trouble with this opening in the quiver? I did the spin test and dropped the quiver and they stayed intact, but when i put them in and take them out the broadhead tends to deploy at times


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine do that sometimes as well. I always make sure when I get up in the tree that when I get set and get an arrow nocked, that the broadhead is not deployed.


----------



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

they look like a tough head, how do you like them. have you changed blades yet


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I had the same problem but I tried this trick. Go to this http://thebowdoctor.net and check out tips and tricks, it worked for me.


----------



## esmith3102 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been kicking around trying these Rage 2 blades. My season is over as I live in Colorado and am already looking forward to next year. How do you think these heads will perform on Elk. How about a pass through. I have never been a mechanical fan, and with a 2 inch cut does this slow the KE down and prevent pass through.


----------



## two_n_ia (Oct 6, 2009)

I love these broadheads. Yes they will open in my quiver if I push them to far in the foam. I have shot 3 deer with mine. Two of which where pass thurs and the one was stuck into opposite shoulder, but didn't need a pass thur as the entrance hole was so big. I would say they would perform on Elk but just my opinion as I have never hunted Elk...Just my .02


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have never had a problem with the 2in. rages in my quiver i have a $25.00 5 arrow truglo detatchable they fit in this quiver perfect,i will never use them again for stalking i just bumped the b/h on a twig and one blade come out of the o-ring i use the magnus buzzcuts for stalking

Ted


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

i put a small little rubber band on the middle of the broadheadand they work great


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

mathews86 said:


> i put a small little rubber band on the middle of the broadheadand they work great


i will have to try that

Ted


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine open up sometimes too in the quiver, but for what they do to a deer I'll put up with that.I've killed 2 does and a buck with them and all died in less than 60 yards. One doe was shot a bit high as well and still died within seconds!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I used these last year and never got a pass through and they always came open in my quiver due to those annoying little o-rings. Next to impossible to replace the blades also. This year i switched to the oring free spitfire and havent had any problems with them and have got two deer so far


----------

